

The NSA's New Risk Analysis - CapitalistCartr
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/10/the_nsas_new_ri.html

======
Sniperfish
Assuming the article's premise that "the NSA has to assume that all of its
operations will become public" is correct I wonder how heavily they would
really weight this 'cost'.

It seems to have been a fairly common thread in online commentary that the
NSA's activities generated far less outrage than it should. They may be able
to brush off the public disclosure of activities in the future.

------
frank_boyd
> We know that the NSA receives advance warning from Microsoft of
> vulnerabilities that will soon be patched

This alone should get anybody who knows it off that OS. Seriously.

